# C++ help



## POGE (Dec 11, 2010)

Well I havent posted here in years, but here it goes.  Having a really hard time with university atm... somehow ive gotten myself very far behind in my basic C++ class and I only have a few days to turn in all the programs + quizzes + exercises that I need to turn in.  At the moment I'm about to fall asleep, but this is going to be a weekend project for me, probably the only thing I do all weekend.  I have 3 programs left to write, like 8 quizzes, a handful of exercises, and honestly I'm only comfortable with the material up until about midterm..,

ANYWAYS

I need help.  If anyone would be willing to answer questions and help point me in the right direction when making these programs (someone with an instant messenger) tonight and tomorrow, it would be greatly appreciated.  I'd even be willing to ship someone $30 if they are willing to put in some good long hours of C++ tutoring in the next couple days with me.  

Someone please help me save my GPA


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 11, 2010)

Well, I don't have time to help you all day, cause I am studying for final exams all day for my university classes, but if you could post some of your problems, I might be able to write programs for you, for free.

I know, I am dumb for doing this for free, but that is the kind of person I am.

Don't know if I can help you with everything though...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 11, 2010)

Another guy asked a while back for help in Java, and the thread got closed cause cheating is not tolerated here on TPU.  Inb4 lock.

 SIMPLE Java programming job - PAID!!!


----------



## Kreij (Dec 11, 2010)

TPU ... helping people with their homework since 2004. 

Post your problems, POGE, we'll get you at least a passing grade. 

@PVT : POGE asked for tutoring and assistance, not for someone to do the work for him. That is acceptable as almost all of the members at TPU want to help. It's why many of us are here at all.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 11, 2010)

Kreij said:


> TPU ... helping people with their homework since 2004.
> 
> Post your problems, POGE, we'll get you at least a passing grade.
> 
> @PVT : POGE asked for tutoring and assistance, not for someone to do the work for him. That is acceptable as almost all of the members at TPU want to help. It's why many of us are here at all.



Fair enough, post up questions you have here we will answer.  I don't care about the cash bro, neither does half of TPU.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Dec 11, 2010)

post some questions man.  I love C++!  If it's the basics shouldn't be too hard to figure out.  What are you having trouble with?


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that I do not at all object to someone doing someone elses homework for them.

I had several programming courses when I was in college and most of them were dismally bad because they didn't provide examples.  The best programming class I had involved designing Operating Systems and the professor was a brilliant man.  He wouldn't even ask for completed homeworks unless he could provide examples demonstrating the fundamentals of the techniques he was teaching.  I still have extensive records from that class (and all my classes).

Another class I had was so absurdly bad that the TAs were instructed to grade our homeworks/quizzes/tests but not provide solutions because, and I quote, "you should have been able to solve it".  Years later I downloaded the solutions manual for the textbook and taught myself everything I didn't learn during the class.  I still hate that professor with a passion.

*tl;dr*: I don't think any of us is willing to dedicate the entire weekend to helping you, but collectively we can do it.  If I were you I'd be posting some PDFs describing your assignments so we can help you cross them off.

Oh and POGE, your avatar is without a doubt the most offensive thing I've ever seen on TPU.  You sir are a winrar.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Dec 12, 2010)

i just want him to posts some scripts.  Once I can get my hands on some code I can figure out whats wrong and give pointers.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 12, 2010)

AsphyxiA said:


> I can figure out whats wrong and give *pointers*.



I'm gonna call that a hilarious accidental pun.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Dec 12, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I'm gonna call that a hilarious accidental pun.



....or was it accidental


----------



## Kreij (Dec 12, 2010)

POGE hasn't posted so it looks like he is busy getting his assignments done.
If so, good job POGE.


----------

